# leatherman type tools?



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

G'day all zoners I recently broke my cheap knock off leatherman and I'm now in the market for a tough versatile multi-tool I can rock on my hip 45 hours a week. I've noticed a few different brands and am interested in any feedback or comparisons to leatherman branded tools. What do you leather man?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

look here

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/multi-pliers-tool-15695/


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers homer Why didn't that thread generate in my iPhone app? Hmmm Anyway Im lookin at the surge, wave and mut Anyone have experience or reasons for one over the other? Edit: just found it in off topic


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Cheers homer Why didn't that thread generate in my iPhone app? Hmmm Anyway Im lookin at the surge, wave and mut Anyone have experience or reasons for one over the other? Edit: just found it in off topic


I have both the MUT and wave. A co-worker has the surge but from his feedback the surge is comfortable in your hands. The wave though I have found the most useful. All locking blades.. ,file ,saw flat head and Philips screwdriver, scissors. Even can cut wires. Lol.


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

i have the wave on my hip right now, i like it been a great tool thus far. Knife blade dont last long when used a pry bar???


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

frugalrooter said:


> i have the wave on my hip right now, i like it been a great tool thus far. Knife blade dont last long when used a pry bar???


This is true. Still too thin to use it as a bar


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Four years Wave.
The leather just started dropping the tool while crawling.
The switch hitter phillips/flat head bit kept hanging up the closing process.
Was starting to become annoying having to allways close the opposite side first.The the bit got lost.Just fine now since there is a one piece flat head in the tool.
Gonna start looking for it's leatherman replacement

I carry a serated kershaw so I save leatherman's blades


----------

